# Speed up Internet explorer:



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

This registry modification really stabilizes ME for some reason.

It isolates it from a lot of integrated failures and hang ups:

Open REGEDIT.EXE and look for the User Key:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer]

Right-click the right-hand window and create a new Dword value:

Type in the value name: DesktopProcess , and left-click on the window

Now click ON the new registry icon to set the value to 1 , and click OK.

Close the Registry Editor.

OK! So now open your Internet Explorer. Zap!

Value: (1 = Separate Process, 0 = Default)

:up: 
Number of processors: 1
Processor Type: Pentium
Processor Level: Intel Pentium Pro, II, III or 4
Processor Model: 8
Processor Revision: 2049
Processor Stepping: 1
CPU Identifier: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2200+
CPU Name: 
CPU Vendor Identifier: AuthenticAMD

Keyboard: IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Manufacturer SubType: 0
Keyboard Function Keys: 12
-----------------------------


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I tried it (Win 98SE), and I can see no difference.


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

Well its faster for Windows ME,

But as ive been useing it for one day now, cant say if there are any bugs by doing this..

well let you now as i continue to use it:


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

how do i enable reg edit


Registry editing has been disabled by administrator.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

FYI You should have posted this int eh appropriate Forum, not in the Tips one....
But since you are here, go to this site
Scroll to the bottom of the page
Download the file Fix-Exec.inf
Then, on your PC, select the file, right mouse, install


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi guys 
I've been using this registry tweak for several years on win98se.
I've forgotten the original source, but it was posted to separate processes from Internet Explorer so if a process locks up, it is less likely to lock up the computer and can more often be backed out of by a taskmanager or the three finger salute 
I noticed fewer lock ups and way fewer blue screens, but no change in the 'speed' of IE for me as far as I could tell.
That's a good tip tronic 

Jack Stone


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

*thumbs up*


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I tried this on win 98se...just to see...can't resist tips...anyway with this entry... on reboot or restart I was getting the C Drive window come up everytime....removed the entry and all is back to normal...it was this entry because I tried it twice...each time I put it back I had the C Drive window again.....


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

The same thing happened here. Now, even after having removed the entry, My internet access has really slowed down. I have DSL, but I used to be able to browse faster with dial-up!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

brushmaster1 said:


> The same thing happened here. Now, even after having removed the entry, My internet access has really slowed down. I have DSL, but I used to be able to browse faster with dial-up!


Hi brushmaster

I see you and chalky are having a problem.
I searched and found my original source for the tweak:
http://www.winguides.com/registry/display.php/950/

I noticed several issues, but they did not pertain to my set up:



> Note: When this tweak is enabled with Internet Explorer 5.0 it may cause Explorer to open after startup.
> 
> Note: On some IE 4.01 systems, launching folders results a message box saying "SHDOCVW.DLL can't be opened" or a Notepad window displaying the file SHDOCVW.DLL. On these systems it is recommened that you disable this tweak.
> 
> Note: This may not work when Active Desktop is enabled.


I edited my registry manually, not with an app.
Hope you get it straightened out brush.
I've had this tweak on 3 different systems with 98se and the install on one system went just over 3 years(the last 2 years with the tweak) and it was a motherboard failure that ended that run.
good luck and post what's happening


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Just downloaded the Tweak app...used it to apply the ' Desktop Process ' still the same ...the C Drive window appears on boot or restart  ...thanks for the app though...there's a few things there I am going to use... 

Using 98se IE6


----------



## Tecumseh (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been using this program for three years and it works (I have a cable connection). It's called Throttle and comes with a free trial period so nothing to loose by giving it a test drive. :up:


----------

